# The Hippodrome theatre



## sureshank (Oct 31, 2017)

so this explore was a last restore explore after failing two others on the day and this location being given to us by a friend we thought we'd might as well check it out as we was only half hour away. 
After a unlucky day we finally got some luck when we got into this location.

I have never explored a theatre before so when we got inside i was so excited and couldn't get over how stunning the place was. the architecture in the place is just amazing and we spent around 4 hours here which considering how small the place is was a long time haha. The Hippodrome was last used as a theatre in the 1960s; from the mid-1970s until its closure in 1988 it was used as a bingo hall. Since then most of the building has remained empty, and it has been placed on Manchester City Council's Buildings at Risk Register.

it was a surreal experience to be in a building with such history and to stand on the same stage as so many of the great performers who performed there did such as The Beatles, Laurel and Hardy, and Nina Simone among other stars who performed at venue


Abandoned theatre by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned theatre by kurt roberts, on Flickr



abandoned theatre by kurt roberts, on Flickr


the abandoned theatre by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The abandoned theatre by kurt roberts, on Flickr


The abandoned theatre by kurt roberts, on Flickr


thats the end of the report sorry if the report isn't the greatest i haven't done a report in a long time lol


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2017)

sureshank said:


> thats the end of the report sorry if the report isn't the greatest i haven't done a report in a long time lol



Not at all...short but very sweet!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 31, 2017)

Not short or sweet but adequate. That's a good set of photos. Looking at the photo of the stage I can visualise The Beatles singing "A Hard Days Night" on that stage. I wonder who else played there.


----------



## smiler (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice One , I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## sureshank (Oct 31, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Not at all...short but very sweet!



thanks for the kind words


----------



## sureshank (Oct 31, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Not short or sweet but adequate. That's a good set of photos. Looking at the photo of the stage I can visualise The Beatles singing "A Hard Days Night" on that stage. I wonder who else played there.



thanks hugh


----------



## sureshank (Oct 31, 2017)

smiler said:


> Nice One , I enjoyed it, Thanks



thanks smiler


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 29, 2017)

Fab pics! So glad this place is being cared for by the good folks living in there or I'm certain it wuda been a victim of theft or arson by now.


----------

